# Solved: AVG 8 will not update, it....



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

states "connection with update server has failed"

Anyone ?

Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine does the same thing.
The problem is avg has a short timeout for detecting the network,
so that message comes up.
I end up having to update manually because my network is slow to come up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

I do update mine manually but nothing!!!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

When I had that happen earlier,I had to uninstall it and download
the latest release and install it.
Also might want to make sure AVG is an allowed program
in your firewall.


----------



## DreamCrystal (Jul 8, 2007)

I've had that problem too and it's been happening all day. Normally it would work for me but I have to normally manually update because I disconnect my internet when I leave the house. Could some of the problem be the avg server? I noticed today that it was having a hard time bringing up the avg page.


----------



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Same problem here. AVG fails to connect to the AVG servers to download updates. Following the suggestion of the failure message that appears on screen, I checked the connection settings. Everything is set to their defaults, and it is not trying to do anything funky like use a custom proxy server or anything like that. I've also checked firewall settings (on this PC in particular, it is using the default Windows Firewall, which doesn't not make any difference when it is turned off).

So, uninstall and reinstall? Will that do the trick? Or is there something else that I can try?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

I have uninstalled and re installed but it's just the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kryters


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've had this problem with AVG for at least a week now. I'm not even notified that the updates failed. My computer is on all the time, so it's not a network connectivity issue. It appears that AVG's automatic update feature is simply not functioning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

I understand it's AVG's fault, there is work going on at their server, just had an udate downloaded.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Had the same problem all day yesterday on two computers.
Looks like All's well this morning.

I've learned to not push the Panic button .. Just wait.


----------



## DreamCrystal (Jul 8, 2007)

Well the problem seemed to be corrected last night.. I guess it was the avg server because I didn't have this type of problem before. I hope there are no more problems.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, I have no problems now.


----------



## raj.jilfanks (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey guys im new in here, I too tried updating the avg internet security but i am not able to do so. Could you please suggest me the methods of installation and updating ?


----------



## raj.jilfanks (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey guys im new in here and i too tried updating avg internet security but not able to do so, hence could you please tell me the installation procedure and the updating process?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just tried to update .. took 3 attempts to get a connection.
I think since AVG is so popular .. the server may be busy .. so I usually try several times.

If still a NoGo .. I just wait and try again later.
Are you saying you can NEVER get an update ??


----------



## raj.jilfanks (Nov 9, 2008)

thats right i can never update avg internet security, but i can update avg antivirus. Please help me, atleast can you send me the link from which i can download the full version of avg internet security?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm confused.
AVG Internet Security is the paid version.
We've been discussing the free Anti-Virus Version .. (I think)
Are you running Both ???

This is the new version 8 .. What are you running ??
Here's the link ... 
http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

The free version has Anti-Virus .. Anti-spyware .. and a safe web search feature (that I did not install)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

raj, AVG (free) is updating every time now so you should not have a problem!


----------

